# Specialty Archery Improves Feather Lite Stabilizers



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Specialty Archery, LLC
1211 38th Ave West, Spencer, IA 51301
Tel: 800.555.2856
Fax: 712.580.2020 Email: [email protected]
For additional edit information, contact Michael Anderson
For ad inquiries, or photos contact 
Tim Dehn, 320.396.3473 or [email protected]​
Specialty Archery Improves Feather Lite Stabilizers



Specialty Archery has redesigned the company’s popular Feather Lite stabilizer lineup to include a machined aluminum base with an integral quick disconnect attachment system. With just a 1/2 turn, the stabilizer can now be easily removed from the bow, allowing the bow to be readily stored in a bow case. 

The company began shipping the new style to its world-wide network of retailers in April of 2010. The earlier version of the Feather Lite stabilizers used a molded base and they could be combined with an optional quick disconnect. The new Feather Lites are both sleeker and stronger.

The Feather Lite stabilizers are built using three high modulus carbon rods that make them both light and stiff. The 6 inch model weighs just 4.8 ounces, the 8 inch is 5 ounces, and the 10 inch is 6.1 ounces. Each size has been designed to let the archer place the weight exactly where it is needed to achieve perfect balance. The weights are held in a vibration-dampening Navcom slider made by Sims, the vibration experts. The 6 inch and 8 inch models come with an additional .72 ounce weight and the 10 inch model comes with an additional 1.44 ounce weight. Weights are interchangeable between the different models.

Feather Lite hunting stabilizers are available in black or these popular camouflage patterns: Lost Camo from Mathews, Realtree Hardwoods, Hardwoods Green or AP Repeat. Target stabilizers are available in lengths of 12 inches, 24 inches and 35 inches and are available in black only. 

Find the 2010 Feather Lite Stabilizers from Specialty Archery at your local archery pro shop or see them online at www.specialtyarch.com. You can also call the Spencer, Iowa firm at (712) 580-5762 for more information or to request a catalog. Office hours are 7 a.m. to 4 p.m. Central Standard Time M-F. To contact the firm by mail, use P.O. Box 877, Spencer, IA 51301.


----------



## jake lewallen (Mar 24, 2008)

looks cool


----------



## xp600 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can weights be added and removed from this stabilizer? 

I'm interested in checking one of these out for my hunting setup.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

those look prett sweet!!!


----------



## TACP1722 (Sep 4, 2010)

they look like a champ, I wouldn't mind one


----------

